# opcdaauto.dll



## zotos (28 Februar 2007)

Wo bekommt man die opcdaauto.dll her?

Ich hatte das teil mal auf CD und finde diese nicht mehr.

//Edit: ich hab die CD gefunden ;o)


----------



## Nitrozin (1 März 2007)

Hi,
zieh dir irgendeine OPC-Software als Demo aus dem Netz.
(Kepware, Matrikon, Eurotherm .....). Die Pakete schleppen alle diese DLL
in irgeneiner Version mit.

Gruß Volker


----------

